# Hgh elixir



## Kieranst15 (Oct 18, 2019)

Has anyone tried.this. I currently using anasomone but it quite expensive to keep at 5iu a day working out at about X a month.

A local has this elxiri with mixed reviews but say it sells well and that all he can say about it.

At the price its half the anasomone. Theres literally no talks about it on a google search so curious as some 1 must be using it.

It's made by hyge who used to be one of the best.

Also what about hyge of the rhom site. Its says it's a copy but any good. Their great normaly good so would they sell rubbish to. ?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Kieranst15 said:


> Has anyone tried.this. I currently using anasomone but it quite expensive to keep at 5iu a day working out at about X a month.
> 
> A local has this elxiri with mixed reviews but say it sells well and that all he can say about it.
> 
> ...


 Would personally stick with the Ansomone. What do you want to or hope to achieve with growth hormone exactly?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

As a regular on the forum all I can say is I've not seen this brand discussed in here


----------



## Kieranst15 (Oct 18, 2019)

I had a search here and theres a few questions raised about it prev years but know 1.seems to have tryed it.

Hgh seems hard work this day. With all Bill's and price everything going up the anasomone it's really pushing it now.


----------



## Kieranst15 (Oct 18, 2019)

Bensif said:


> Would personally stick with the Ansomone. What do you want to or hope to achieve with growth hormone exactly?


 To go hand and hand on my current cycle. Test and tren. And burn few extra lbs. But at the price I am at now I rather go for 2 extra runs. So price needs to drop a bit.

And I also had a shoulder impingement for weeks and 2 weeks into hgh and it came back to full strengh. So it def helps with injuries. And recovering


----------



## Hong Kong phooey (Aug 4, 2019)

Cheap is cheap for a reason.generic is cheap because it's either fake or poor quality.

Real pharma gh is expensive because it's difficult to manufacture,and also difficult to acquire.

I'd stick with the ansomone.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Kieranst15 said:


> To go hand and hand on my current cycle. Test and tren. And burn few extra lbs. But at the price I am at now I rather go for 2 extra runs. So price needs to drop a bit.
> 
> And I also had a shoulder impingement for weeks and 2 weeks into hgh and it came back to full strengh. So it def helps with injuries. And recovering


 If it's purely fat loss, you may as well reduce the dose a bit. 4iu training days only. I've personally kept to 2iu for a long time.

It won't cause dramatic results during the course of a diet. Over very long periods of time, yes, it does in my opinion yield a leaner look. But I've personally only had this and seen it in others using Pharma.

Unless your competing, id personally spend the money on yohimbe, maybe salbutamol and some caffeine. It really isn't a fat loss silver bullet.


----------



## Kieranst15 (Oct 18, 2019)

Been doing 5iu eod but going to do 5iu a day 4days the 2.5 for 2 days the 2 off. As in work 4 on 4 off train 5 nights a week on days off. So that be 5iu on training and 2.5 on last training day and 1st rest day. Then 2 days off. And back on 5iu on first training day. 25iu every 8 days so just over 4weeks


----------

